# Lazy



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Does anyone else have a very lazy GSD? She is 9 months old now and will play in short intervals but that's about it. My vet said she is very healthy just lazy!!! She would rather sit at your feet than play with you most of the time. She does love ball time and dog park but that's about it and she is in Obeidence Classes and is lazy there too.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Yes Lakota is lazy, I don't mind at all!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't imagine what that must be like. At 8.5 months Tazor does nothing but want to go out and play. It gets annoying at times. He doesn't take naps, even when I tell him to go lay down...5 mins later he is up again getting into something, or asking to go out. Its 100 degrees right now and I will go out back to the creek and let him swim, but I get too hot so Icut it short. I swear he would run around until heat stroke ensues...wheres the street smarts? Lol.

Tazor is distracted all day by cats, small dogs while in the house. I cant go anywhere without him following. Perhaps your dog is bored. If in fact she is healthy..it sounds kind of awesome, maybe she is just calm and content.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Is this a problem or you're bragging?


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Rio is a pretty lazy Shepherd  She enjoys hanging out in her chair and laying by my feet more so then actually playing games. 

I walk her for about an hour in the morning off leash and 30 min in the evening and that keeps her pretty content. She will make more of an effort to play if there is another dog around but she is always the first to crash haha. 

I know most people would consider her to be a bit boring but it suits me down to the ground since we have lots of other pets and she rarely bothers them. Plus it leaves us with loads of cuddle time


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bear L said:


> Is this a problem or you're bragging?


 
LOL well it is a bit of a problem cause I am trying to train her a little and she's too lazy to want to work. 

@ tazor I don't think she's bored she has 5 other dogs to play with, lots of toys she's just happy laying at my feet 24/7 or in my lap. I guess it's partly my fault because I don't make her play long.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lazy? Or unmotivated? 

"I don't make her play long" at almost 5 years old, I don't have to "make" Jax play, I have to make her stop. She's on 24/7 unless she's hurt. Have you ever had her hips/elbows checked? What are her drives like? Does she want to chase a ball and bring it back? Does she come to attention at the sight of a squirrel?\

What methods are you using to train her? Positive? Compulsion? Mixed?


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

She has very positve methods of training. I use Welcome for all my training. She loves to play ball but only for about 10 min and she's done and she will always bring it right back. Yes we have had her hips x-rayed and she is perfect. She's not big on squirrels but loves to chase ducks.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Welcome sorry here's the link to my trainer


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So she does have some pray drive. Does she like to play tug?


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

No she's not a big tug player  My trainer said she lacks self-confiedence. Which is the main thing we are working on now. So maybe that is the main problem on laziness??? She don't leave my side even at training (velcro pup). Now if I go chase something she will follow


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

What have you tried as a motivator? High value treats? Tug? Something she can chase (tried different kinds other than balls, like frisbees?)? Is the weather hot now where you are? Does she enjoy walks, especially off leash times outside of the house? This perplexes me because she's only 9 months and already so calm. Maybe that's normal. 

I've a nutty dog so kind of wish my dog would be calm like your's. She's especially into playing with dogs or people. Playing by herself she's not as interested. She takes toys and push it against me... all the time! AHHHH!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

sjones5254 said:


> No she's not a big tug player  My trainer said she lacks self-confiedence. Which is the main thing we are working on now. So maybe that is the main problem on laziness??? She don't leave my side even at training (velcro pup). Now if I go chase something she will follow


What?! Even more jealous now! I've to train my dog to stay at my side. Do you want to switch?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

sjones5254 said:


> No she's not a big tug player  My trainer said she lacks self-confiedence. Which is the main thing we are working on now. So maybe that is the main problem on laziness??? She don't leave my side even at training (velcro pup). Now if I go chase something she will follow


That very well could be part of it but you should be able to motivate her in familiar surroundings where she's more secure. If we're in a strange place where Jax is stressed, my frisbee monster won't leave my side. she might trot over to smell the frisbee but will come back to me without it. If I get frustrated with her, game over. She won't leave my leg.


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

Bear L said:


> What?! Even more jealous now! I've to train my dog to stay at my side. Do you want to switch?


 She has been that way since the day I got her LOL. Well we tried treat motivation she is not food motivated at all and she had a allergic reaction to the one's we did try. He treat is "good girl" and lots of love and she does awesome with that. She looks at a frisbee like you threw it you go get it :crazy: She has a half acre fenced in and is only on a leash when we leave home. I don't use a leash for training at home cause she don't go far from me and if I stop she will stop and sit and look at me. Tonight I will take a picture and put it up for you tomorrow on the face I get


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

*Up my butt pictures*

these were taken on two different days. This is her if im sitting


----------

